# Land for American 5th Wheel Caravan Spain



## Ant&Debs (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi All

My name is Tony & the Other hlf Debbie we are in our late 40's and we have both sold our house's and purchased a american 5th wheel caravan to go touring europe. 

We are also looking to buy land in spain so that we always have a bolt hole to go to, i have no experience of purchasing land in spain and have spent hours on the net looking.

Have see a few items on estate agents that appear to be selling fenced and gated plots with some sort of outside kitchen affair stating that they have water on site.

Could anyone tell me if these types of land can be used for caravans?

Or if anyone else has done this any advice would be great?

Thanks in Advance

Ant & Debs


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

By 5th wheel caravan, I assume you mean one of the types where it hitches to a mounting in the bed of a pick-up.. similar to tractor /trailer coupling on an artic.

Not sure about this subject of land for caravans, i think it will differ from region to region, but best of luck to you


----------



## Ant&Debs (Jun 16, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> By 5th wheel caravan, I assume you mean one of the types where it hitches to a mounting in the bed of a pick-up.. similar to tractor /trailer coupling on an artic.
> 
> Not sure about this subject of land for caravans, i think it will differ from region to region, but best of luck to you


Hi Dunmovin

Yes thats correct articulated. 33 foot Caravan. Thanks for your comments and well keep looking.

Regards

Ant & Debs


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It'll be fun toeing that thru some of the streets in Spain!!!!!! In my area I believe that caravans can only be lived in on designated sites - of which there are many!?!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you own the land, even if it's rustico & can't be built on you are still allowed to have some sort of 'nave ' to allow you to tend the land. I wouldn't have thought there'd be a problem with parking up a trailer at times. When they say there's water , they probably mean irrigation water , which is for agricultural use, supposedly, & is not drinkable unless you can chlorinate it. The spanish tend to use it for everything in the campo, toilets, showers, pools ,etc.


----------

